# To, From, Sir



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone want to help me out with how to structure a to, from, sir on requesting a shift change due to a hardship. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

You put to whoever your writing the letter to, write the letter, and put from....hmmmm...who was it from again? Oh ya, YOU


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Short and sweet, don't get too involved with it. Two or three lines ought to do the trick.


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

TaCops....I know how to write one...I was looking for how long it should be...i didnt want to get to involved....Thanks Gil


----------

